# I'M GIVING UP - BIG CONSTIPATION PROBLEM



## Lilpaw (Feb 28, 2008)

I feel that my problem is winning over me. I'm sorry I'm bothering you people but I feel shattered. I've been having this constipation problem for the last 4 years, got really worse during the last 1 1/2 year. I am on a very healthy diet, eat high fibre cereals in the morning, vegetables or high fibre crackers whith dips or other vegetables for lunch. I snack on carrots, prunes, sunflower/pumpkin seeds, yogurts and fruit. For dinner I always make sure to include vegetables. I always go for brown pasta and don't eat white bread but have some high fibre crackers instead. Plus all this I drink 3 ltr a day of water, sometimes even more. I take 2 sachets a day of MOVICOL (sachets) and 6ml of LAXOBERAL which is a syrup and believe it or not I still have a constipation problem! I feel like I need to poo all the time but nothing comes out or just a very small stool. I'm going crazy!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hi and welcome to this BB.Dulcolax really help moving things but it is irritating and sometimes with cramps followed by diarrhea.You may want to check in www.clinicaltrials.gov there is a new SMARTpill that can tell you how long your transit time is.It also record pressure in the bowel...


----------



## Ibby (Feb 28, 2008)

You're not a bother, we're here to support you. I find that the WW breads & rice are worse for me than white. The more fiber I add the more laxatives I have to take b/4 a BM. Have you tried not eating the fiber for a few days & see if it helps? Sometimes apples help. Good luck!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

You are definitely NOT bothering anyone here. We're all in it together!! Have you tried taking magnesium oxide supplements? I take about 800mg evey night but I would start slow like maybe 200mg at night and see if that helps. Good luck and keep us posted! Tiss


----------



## Lilpaw (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for replying. What is exaclty magnesium oxide supplements? The sachets I'm taking at the moment consist of 13.12g of Macrogol(Polyethylene glycol), 350mg of Sodium chloride, 178mg of sodium bicarbonate and 46mg of potassium chloride which to be honest I don't know exactly what that means but my doctor gave them to me.


----------



## Lilpaw (Feb 28, 2008)

And yes sometime I really get fed up of thinking all the time what and what does not have lot of fibre in it. Which food I should eat that has a lot of fibre so I just don't keep caring any longer but when I do this I end up not eating well. Like not having breakfast, eat a very small lunch while keep taking the same doses of sachets and laxatives. It's just that there I times that I feel like I can't live with this problem any longer and just don't caring makes me feel like I'm living a normal life again for a short period of time!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

How about trying some digestive enzymes. I began taking a whole foods vitamin that also has digestive enzymes and all issues have about been eliminated.I have had constipation that has continually gotten worse over the last 3 years and most recently found a cocktail that works. I eat fiber 1 cereal for breakfast or have a scoop of super seed in a shake. For lunch I try and incorporate 1-2 cups veggies, and for dinner I have a dose of citrucel and then take a digestive enzyme and probiotic. I also take two vitamins and 2 250mg magnesium pills during the day. I have reduced my animal protein dramatically as it seems to cause the most issues.If the success continues I may be able to eliminate the citrucel and so far that looks like where I am headed.I think the key is to scatter your intake of insoulable and soulable fiber throughout the day. So many of us are focused on fiber and if yo really look at your diet most of it is a breakfast intake rather than throughout thhe day.


----------



## Dancing Queen (Feb 2, 2008)

I have been away and not online for a couple of weeks. We all know what you are going through. I am so thankful I found this site. I really never knew that so many people have the same problem as me. I have had chronic constipation for at least 12 years. I don't have any bowel movements without large quantities of different laxitives. I must keep changing them around because I grow intolerant to them. Fibre and water and my bowels consume my life. I have made diet changes, I excercise, I stopped all my antideprressants because the docs said they were the cause. Nothing helps. Actually, having this support group is the only thing that helps, and that I'm thankful for.


----------



## Elizabeth123 (Mar 21, 2008)

Don't give up. There is a remedy that is 100% safe. It's Chlorophyll. There's nothing worse that a child with constipation issues. If chlorophyll is safe and effective for small children, it will help you. It's fantastic because there are no harmful side effects like with medication and it's amazingly effective. It also doesn't cause cramping like laxatives. Take chlorophyl and your BM will be smooth and easy without strain. Go to mynews2u.com and find out more. He's the link! Try it!http://www.mynews2u.com/video.php?vid=74


----------



## Kelly Chow (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Lilpaw,Please be patient with your condition. I understand that you've had this problem for the last 4 years however it is due to the fact that you have not yet found the source of the problem and how to tackle it properly. I suggest not taking modern day medications, however solving this using an alternative approach. Increase your fiber amounts (soluble and insoluble), by purchasing fiber powder at your local health store. It appears that you are drinking plenty of water already. Also include a physical activity in your daily lifestyle. It can be a speed walk around the block several times if jogging causes intestinal pain. Also avoid stress at all costs. Read some helpful tips here http://www.reversingibs.com/ibs-constipation.html. Remember that as you are following these guidelines, it takes time for your gut to adjust and become more active by pushing more rhythmitically. If you want immediately short-term relief in the meantime however, you may try Zelnorm. However i have not yet researched this product so i cannot provide any suggestions besides that fact that i hear lots of positive reviews.I hope this helps,Kelly


----------



## J.S (Feb 4, 2008)

This is a place where you dont have to feel sorry for how you feel. We are understand what you mean and are going through it as well, and can help each other.When I am having a hard time all I want to feel is normal, whatever that is. But you have to think that we all have our own issues and as bad as this seems at times some people are living with much worse.


----------



## pghwoman (Nov 23, 2008)

I hear you!!Get your MD to put you on prozac 10 mg! It worked completely for me.I know your pain....


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hiIs it possible that you are taking too much fiber in your diet? you do seem to be putting alot of both soluable and insluable fiber in. its just an observation.cheersIan


----------



## str8loco21 (Nov 26, 2008)

Have any of you tried cutting out all carbs completly even then supposed healthy ones like high fiber, etc?For me i find no matter what kind of carbs i eat, get me constipated. So i'm cutting them out all together. Its only been a few days and its very tough but i'm gonna try to stick to it and hope for the best.


----------



## RKO1990 (Dec 5, 2008)

I know you'er pain huh! I've been like this allmost a year. I do think mine maybe due to stress or something like that. I do seem to go the next day though But I can't seem to eat much luch now . May also something to do with the fact I was not eating real god for a like a year or so. Did'nt understand how to lose wight the right way and I might have convisened myslf I was'nt not going to go once and now I may be stuck like this. I'am only 18 and belive me it sucks too have it so young. Hang in there. I know you want to pull you'er hair out but Thare has to be something out there for us all.


----------



## 15636 (Aug 3, 2005)

what helped me i used to have ibs constipation and bloating then i went on the mucinex diet please look into it go to amazon.com and see the rating for the book what your doctor may not tell you about fibromyalgia the program works for ibs and fibro pain it has a good rating. MY IBS IS GONE! please look into it ibs is not worth living with good luck!!!


----------



## opie (Dec 10, 2008)

I use ducolax because it is none habit forming...you can't become laxative dependent. It work and I don't have problems with cramps...some people do. Also, Miralax is good to use every day in juice or any liquid you want to put it in...it has no taste. Good luck! I hope these sugesstions work for you.


----------

